# Tax on white goods from australia



## Butcher1946 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi, can anybody give me any advice on moving to the Philippines on tax on white goods e.g. TV home theater. And also the name of a good shipping company as I'll be moving from Adelaide to Ilo Ilo. I look forward to your replies.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Butcher1946 said:


> Hi, can anybody give me any advice on moving to the Philippines on tax on white goods e.g. TV home theater. And also the name of a good shipping company as I'll be moving from Adelaide to Ilo Ilo. I look forward to your replies.


Try to find the nearest balikbayan box company like LBC, they have fixed rates for duty etc.

If you have a lot to move then you can ask their advice too.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*White Goods – To ship or not to ship?*



Butcher1946 said:


> Hi, can anybody give me any advice on moving to the Philippines on tax on white goods e.g. TV home theater. And also the name of a good shipping company as I'll be moving from Adelaide to Ilo Ilo. I look forward to your replies.


Butcher1946 – Whilst I am unable to answer your specific question about tax on white goods etc., my advice would be to give careful consideration as to what you should and should not bring. If the majority of posts on this forum are anything to go by, you are not alone in wanting to bring your white goods with you. There is no right or wrong here; it’s up to the individual.

Having moved around extensively over the past 15 years, my wife and I initially used to pack up ‘lock, stock and barrel’ so to speak, taking everything with us. By the time we moved here, our views had changed considerably and we had reduced our packing to a few suitcases and a couple of small balikbayan boxes. In our experience, the benefits of selling off as much as we could, then using the money from the sell off and the money saved from shipping and insurance costs to buy new items here, far outweighed the benefits of holding on to our old white goods and shipping them half way around the world.

Here are some of the negatives as we see it re shipping your white goods:
•	The cost of shipping
•	The tax involved
•	The cost of insurance
•	The hassle involved in finding a reliable shipping company then have their staff come around to pack your items
•	Warranties are often no longer valid when you get to another country
•	Some of your goods can go ‘missing’ en route
•	Even with good packing, sensitive items such as TV’s may not survive the journey
•	Even though you paid for insurance, it can sometimes be difficult, stressful and time consuming to get compensated for any losses/ breakages
•	You may end up waiting for longer than you’d thought to actually receive your goods this end
•	The hassle in dealing with local officials if and when things go wrong
•	Different voltage and the need for converters/ adaptors

The positive side of bringing your own white goods is that you don’t always get quality products here in the Philippines and it’s sometimes difficult to get specialised items. For example, we were disappointed with the quality of pressure cookers sold here. We also had problems with two kitchen items that we bought new here, a coffee grinder and a food processor, despite them being international European brands. The moist and humid climate here is not good for electrical items. Would our old products have fared any better? It’s hard to say. Having said that, because we purchased the products here, they were covered by the warranty and cost us nothing to get repaired.

I’m not suggesting that it’s wrong to bring your white goods with you; for us, we like to travel light when we can and we try not to get attached to material things. Overall, we’ve been pleasantly surprised with what is available here in terms of white goods and we have no regrets either financially or otherwise about selling the majority of our goods before coming here. It all depends on your expectations and your experiences to date. A final thought, if you want to get an idea of what new items cost here, you may want to look at the following website for online shopping. Home Appliances Philippines - Home Appliances for sale - Price list & Reviews | Lazada I haven’t used it yet myself but I’ve read good reviews about it on the forum. Like I said, I know I haven’t answered your specific question, but hopefully it’s given you some ‘food for thought’. Good luck with your move.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mabrouk said:


> Butcher1946 – Whilst I am unable to answer your specific question about tax on white goods etc., my advice would be to give careful consideration as to what you should and should not bring. If the majority of posts on this forum are anything to go by, you are not alone in wanting to bring your white goods with you. There is no right or wrong here; it’s up to the individual.
> 
> Having moved around extensively over the past 15 years, my wife and I initially used to pack up ‘lock, stock and barrel’ so to speak, taking everything with us. By the time we moved here, our views had changed considerably and we had reduced our packing to a few suitcases and a couple of small balikbayan boxes. In our experience, the benefits of selling off as much as we could, then using the money from the sell off and the money saved from shipping and insurance costs to buy new items here, far outweighed the benefits of holding on to our old white goods and shipping them half way around the world.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts on the subject. So much less hassle to only go with a couple suitcases and a few Balikbayan boxes. The older I get, the more I try to simplify things, makes life a lot less stressful.

Fred


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Another issue to consider is warranty if your items are warrantied will then accept that warranty here. There are good quality products here SAMSUNG, LG etc. Plus the warranty is available. Shipping here as mentioned MAY OR MAY NOT make it to your home. You say tax then you have customs, another hurdle to jump. do a search for Philippine Customs
here are a few to help you make your decision but as recommended I to would by here and not ship
Tax Calculator | Department of Finance: Bureau of Customs
Bringing Personal Items into the Philippines
https://en.santandertrade.com/international-shipments/philippines/customs-procedures


----------



## gottawannalive (Aug 1, 2015)

Wait until you get to the Philippines and see the tax on white people. You ain't seen nothi'n yet!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

gottawannalive said:


> Wait until you get to the Philippines and see the tax on white people. You ain't seen nothi'n yet!!


Quote of the year


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bureacracy*



Butcher1946 said:


> Hi, can anybody give me any advice on moving to the Philippines on tax on white goods e.g. TV home theater. And also the name of a good shipping company as I'll be moving from Adelaide to Ilo Ilo. I look forward to your replies.


I couldn't or wouldn't want to imagine dealing with any government agency here unless I'm forced to or have no other option. I sold nearly everything except my quality steel pots and pans, brought several quality knives, kitchen gadgets, silverware and kitchen utensils.

I posted photo's of my stuff at work, grocery stores, launderamats, made it clear it's going fast, moving sale and believe I didn't do to bad, the rest I donated to charity groups for teens.

No fun converting your voltage. Other things I brought such as quality electric knife sharperners, expresso machine.

Things I forgot to bring, another expresso machine as a back up, quality coffee maker, large crock pot, my pizza maker (rotisserie style), hot dog and bun machine, heavy duty cutting board made out of counter top (indestructible) more steel toy's for the kids, such as trucks, cars or similar.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> No fun converting your voltage. Other things I brought such as quality electric knife sharperners, expresso machine.


I though Australia is 220v like in PH


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

simonsays said:


> I though Australia is 220v like in PH


Au is 220 as is the Ph. As I remember, the plug ins are the same too which would preclude the need for any adapters.

Fred


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> Au is 220 as is the Ph. As I remember, the plug ins are the same too which would preclude the need for any adapters. Fred


Australia is 240 volts, and plug is nothing like US or Philippine. You WILL need an adapter.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

gavison said:


> Australia is 240 volts, and plug is nothing like US or Philippine. You WILL need an adapter.


Adaptor is less painful than a transformer...

Just saying


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

gavison said:


> Australia is 240 volts, and plug is nothing like US or Philippine. You WILL need an adapter.


I stand corrected.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Adaptors for just about anything are widely available.


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Adaptors for just about anything are widely available.


we regularlly travel to davao and keep a 6 point adapter there with family. I think it cost about 1,000 pesos at Abenson Harware NCCC Mall. We use it for charginig aussie phones, camera, laptop and ipads etc.

it can use philippine, aussie, singapore etc plugs. worth every peso. family overload it with double adapters as well, fortunately it has a reset button too for when it is overloaded by the extended family who love a free recharge for their gadgets.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Please bear in mind that it is not just the voltage that is different from USA, but the frequency also, i.e. 50Hz instead of 60Hz. Mostly this will only effect products using electric motors, compressors etc and will usually not be a major concern, but the motors may run a bit slower. Another thing that scared me in Philippines is that there is no earth connection on the electrical sockets. Again, take care when considering bringing in electrical items.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi readers,
New here, lots of reading and learning. Australia is 240 volts 50 Hertz while Philippines is also 240 they run 60 hertz, not detrimental to some things but nasty to electric motors designed to run 50 cycles.
Ph wall sockets are different to Oz unless you are in a hotel with international outlets.
Cheers
Steve


----------

